# wondering why new imopret have not been made



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

i was just looking on the IUCN website... they list both histos as "least concern" and sylvatica as "near threatened". have coloumbia and ecuador both shut off all exports? i know its been a LONG time since these were heavily imported, but im just looking for some clarification as to why. 

james


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

BTW, please excuse the spelling error in the title. not sure how exactly that happened. i fear that that error may lead some to believe that i am not understanding that these frogs are rare in the hobby and have been for a long time and im sure for a good reason. ive just never heard a real reason, i.e. ban on export, located only in a conservation area that does not allow collection of any fauna, etc.

james


----------



## onefstsnake (Jul 31, 2008)

Im pretty sure Columbia is not allowing any frog exports. Ive heard that most of the Histos in the hobby were not legally exported.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

what about ecuador?


----------



## onefstsnake (Jul 31, 2008)

Im not sure about other countries. But there havent been many exports recently.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

noted. i assume that there is a good reason or no one would pay the 2k (potentially) for one or two of these beauties. im sure that import would be much less expensive than purchasing captive stock (if you or i was luck enough to meet someone who actually had them, was willing to divulge that they had them and, then was willing to part with them) so why exactly has there been none?


----------



## onefstsnake (Jul 31, 2008)

Id wait for someone more knowledgeable to post about this.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

any knowledge out there on the subject would be appreciated.


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

onefstsnake said:


> Im pretty sure Columbia is not allowing any frog exports. Ive heard that most of the Histos in the hobby were not legally exported.


To the best of my recollection: With the exception of tropical fish and farmed iguanas and boas, Colombia doesn't export *any* vertebrates.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

curious to find out why there have been very few responses? is this just a mystery?

also mods; if possible please change title so that it says imports instead of "imopret"

thank you

even if Columbia has banned ALL export of vertebrates, still at least O Sylvatica occurs in Ecuador so why have there been no exports from there?


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

Mods please delete this thread as i have re-posted it in a more educated fashion and without spelling errors in the title in an attempt to gain beter responses.
Thank you


----------

